
Photobucket bought by Myspace - pg
http://valleywag.com/tech/exclusive/photobucket-goes-to-myspace-258222.php
======
jsjenkins168
Any word on the actual exit value?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Photobucket was profitable, with tens of millions of annual revenue IIRC
(there was an analysis I read somewhere, but can't find it now).

They could be going by the old rule of thumb for acquisitions (three, four
times revenues) or, since this is the Web 2.0 world, by some other (more
extravagant) equation.

